# I'd almost do this service for free.



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

You're a funny man Marc. :laughing:

How much of a drop off is there from the meters to the creek bed? Hard to tell from the video. Also, wouldn't your poco make you relocate them if you did an upgrade? I can say with absolutely certainty that my poco would.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> You're a funny man Marc. :laughing:
> 
> How much of a drop off is there from the meters to the creek bed? Hard to tell from the video. Also, wouldn't your poco make you relocate them if you did an upgrade? I can say with absolutely certainty that my poco would.


Yeah, the green growth on all the trees and weeds makes it difficult to appreciate. A winter video would be better. I'd say those meter cans are a good 18-20 feet off the ground.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

So I'm still really curious - would your poco let you put those meters back in the same spot?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> So I'm still really curious - would your poco let you put those meters back in the same spot?


Beats me. There's not too many choices on this building. It's weird enough that I'd request a PoCo engineer to visit if I got the work some day.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> It's weird enough that I'd request a PoCo engineer to visit if I got the work some day.


10-4. It's only because of the extremely odd location that I would even consider having a poco person come out and look if I was ever faced with something like that. It's definitely not SOP.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> 10-4. It's only because of the extremely odd location that I would even consider having a poco person come out and look if I was ever faced with something like that. It's definitely not SOP.


You do not want to be faced with having built a new service, got inspection passed, only to have the lineman say, "We can't feed that... blah, blah, blah". If it's not going to follow one of the textbook examples in their rules book, you really need to have their engineer bless your plan ahead of time. The linemen only know the pictures in their book.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> You do not want to be faced with having built a new service, got inspection passed, only to have the lineman say, "We can't feed that... blah, blah, blah". If it's not going to follow one of the textbook examples in their rules book, you really need to have their engineer bless your plan ahead of time. The linemen only know the pictures in their book.


Right. That's exactly what I'm thinking of.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

That sure is a weird one. 

Hey MD, I have found that when I hold the iPhone horizontally my videos come out more enjoyable. The home button should be on the left for the video to not come out upside down.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Like this: YouTube video done with iPhone 4 in landscape mode


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> Like this: YouTube video done with iPhone 4 in landscape mode


Link didn't work. All I got was a bunch of screeching men and screeching guitars.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Link didn't work. All I got was a bunch of screeching men and screeching guitars.


Yup :laughing:

Here's another:  fluorescent lighting for a home office


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> Yup :laughing:
> 
> Here's another:  fluorescent lighting for a home office


That link worked great, but the narrator talks funny. :laughing:


----------

